# PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX1060-Edition - Core i5-8400 und GTX 1060 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX1060-Edition - Core i5-8400 und GTX 1060 [Anzeige]*

						Der Core i5-8400 (6 CPU-Kerne) ist ein Geheimtipp und kommt im neuen Gaming-PC zum Einsatz. Nicht nur für PC-Spieler ist dieser Komplett-PC vielleicht eine attraktive Wahl.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX1060-Edition - Core i5-8400 und GTX 1060 [Anzeige]*


----------



## plusminus (2. September 2018)

Gute zusammenstellung eines Gaming PC,s , sparsam und doch Leistungsstark 

Und das der angeblich so gute Ryzen 2700 X mit 8 Kernen und 16 Threads  nur einmal in der Tabelle vorhanden ist , erklärt sich in der Tabelle von selbst wenn man sich ansieht das der Intel i5 8400 mit nur 6 Kernen und nur 6 Threads in Stalker 207 FPS schafft und der AMD Ryzen 2700X nur 192 FPS , trotz mehr Kernen und aufwendigem Verlötens 

Von AMD Grafikkarten ist in der Tabelle gar nichts zu sehen .

Alternate ist ein guter Spiegel für Kundenwünsche


----------



## Sonmace (19. September 2018)

plusminus schrieb:


> Gute zusammenstellung eines Gaming PC,s , sparsam und doch Leistungsstark
> 
> Und das der angeblich so gute Ryzen 2700 X mit 8 Kernen und 16 Threads  nur einmal in der Tabelle vorhanden ist , erklärt sich in der Tabelle von selbst wenn man sich ansieht das der Intel i5 8400 mit nur 6 Kernen und nur 6 Threads in Stalker 207 FPS schafft und der AMD Ryzen 2700X nur 192 FPS , trotz mehr Kernen und aufwendigem Verlötens



lol....hast du dir auch die anderen benchmarks in der tabelle angesehen oder ignorierst du sie ?


----------



## bootzeit (23. September 2018)

plusminus schrieb:


> Gute zusammenstellung eines Gaming PC,s , sparsam und doch Leistungsstark
> 
> Und das der angeblich so gute Ryzen 2700 X mit 8 Kernen und 16 Threads  nur einmal in der Tabelle vorhanden ist , erklärt sich in der Tabelle von selbst wenn man sich ansieht das der Intel i5 8400 mit nur 6 Kernen und nur 6 Threads in Stalker 207 FPS schafft und der AMD Ryzen 2700X nur 192 FPS , trotz mehr Kernen und aufwendigem Verlötens
> 
> ...



Du hast so maximal einen an der grün-blauen Waffel das muss doch weh tun oder nicht  ?? Mein Gott...wie ver(blend)nagelt kann man sein .


----------



## KrHome (24. September 2018)

Call of Pripyat ist ein Single Core Spiel wie es im Buche steht. Ich hab das selbst monatelang gespielt. Da zählt einzig und alleine IPC und Takt. Schon bei Release war man sehr oft im CPU Limit und die LOD Mods für das Game bringen selbst aktuelle High End CPUs spielend unter 60 fps.

Wir sehen hier den bekannten ~10% IPC Vorteil, den Coffee Lake vor Zen+ hat. Es sind im Vergleich etwas weniger als 10% (192 fps vs. 207 fps), weil der Ryzen mit 3000er Ram läuft und der i5 nur mit 2666er.

Sobald mehr als 6 Threads von einem Spiel genutzt werden, zieht der 2700X am 8400 vorbei. 

Genau deswegen ist das Game überhaupt in der Liste (nämlich als IPC Indikator) während die anderen Anwendungen die Multithreading Überlegenheit des 2700X belegen.


----------



## Danielus (24. September 2018)

plusminus schrieb:


> Gute zusammenstellung eines Gaming PC,s , sparsam und doch Leistungsstark
> 
> Und das der angeblich so gute Ryzen 2700 X mit 8 Kernen und 16 Threads  nur einmal in der Tabelle vorhanden ist , erklärt sich in der Tabelle von selbst wenn man sich ansieht das der Intel i5 8400 mit nur 6 Kernen und nur 6 Threads in Stalker 207 FPS schafft und der AMD Ryzen 2700X nur 192 FPS , trotz mehr Kernen und aufwendigem Verlötens
> 
> ...



Ich nominiere den obigen Beitrag hiermit offiziell für den Preis des Schwachsinnigsten Kommentares des PCGH Forums im Monat September 2018.


----------



## XXTREME (24. September 2018)

plusminus schrieb:


> Gute zusammenstellung eines Gaming PC,s , sparsam und doch Leistungsstark
> 
> Und das der angeblich so gute Ryzen 2700 X mit 8 Kernen und 16 Threads  nur einmal in der Tabelle vorhanden ist , erklärt sich in der Tabelle von selbst wenn man sich ansieht das der Intel i5 8400 mit nur 6 Kernen und nur 6 Threads in Stalker 207 FPS schafft und der AMD Ryzen 2700X nur 192 FPS , trotz mehr Kernen und aufwendigem Verlötens
> 
> ...



Ohne Worte


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. September 2018)

KrHome schrieb:


> Call of Pripyat ist ein Single Core Spiel wie es im Buche steht. Ich hab das selbst monatelang gespielt. Da zählt einzig und alleine IPC und Takt. Schon bei Release war man sehr oft im CPU Limit und die LOD Mods für das Game bringen selbst aktuelle High End CPUs spielend unter 60 fps.
> 
> Wir sehen hier den bekannten ~10% IPC Vorteil, den Coffee Lake vor Zen+ hat. Es sind im Vergleich etwas weniger als 10% (192 fps vs. 207 fps), weil der Ryzen mit 3000er Ram läuft und der i5 nur mit 2666er.
> 
> ...



Ne, IPC ist kein Indikator, wie schnell eine CPU im Ganzen in Spielen ist. Die IPC ist fast gleich. 
Die Gaming Performance hängt an deutlich mehr Faktoren, etwa RAm Latenz, Complier, Treiber, etc.

YouTube


----------

